# how many shrimp in a 2.5 gallon?



## skindy (Jan 30, 2012)

It's generally around 10 shrimp per gallon but you need to compensate for breeding and maybe how planted your tank is (maybe). If you get 20 shrimp be prepared for about 200 in a few months


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

That's a very tall and narrow tank. I wouldn't recommend more than 10 shrimp. Just like skindy said they will multiply really fast.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

lol 20 I can handle. I was thinking about starting with a group of 5, then if all goes well, 5 more. Good to hear I can think bigger then, lol


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't believe there is a limit for any dwarf shrimp. 

when it comes to RCS I think roaches in terms of stocking.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

eklikewhoa said:


> I don't believe there is a limit for any dwarf shrimp.
> 
> when it comes to RCS I think roaches in terms of stocking.


Not really a limit. But they stop growing to the full size if the tank is too over stocked. And are more likely to get bacterial infection or what not with so many in one location. You also run the risk of nitrate spikes everytime you feed such a large group :icon_eek:


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

They have very little bioload so you'll have to monitor how much you are feeding, as always. i have 1 bumble bee shrimp, 20ish CRS, mostly juveniles and 12 MTS in a 2 gallon cylinder bowl


----------



## skindy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kehy said:


> lol 20 I can handle. I was thinking about starting with a group of 5, then if all goes well, 5 more. Good to hear I can think bigger then, lol



Good idea! I have a 5g and I started out with 5 RCS. My berried female just hatched a week ago and I've counted 11 babies so far. That brings my total up to 16 (that I know of) and it's only been 27 days since I got her.

I'm pretty sure I have one male in there and four females so I'm a bit way now, haha!


----------

